# is this bike big enough?



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i currently ride a bmx (22"tt) and this weekend im trading bikes for a but with an atomlab trailking. its a 22.8tt. last year i rode a 22.2 and got away with it. it felt a little cramped, but not bad. im 6'7". i like bigger bmx frames, but when im on a 26", i prefer smaller frames (i dont know why). should i be alright?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

If that doesn't work out, I have a 23.5" top tube SE Racing DJ Flyer custom build for sale cheap. That's about as long as you can get with a 26 DJ.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

gbosbiker said:


> i currently ride a bmx (22"tt) and this weekend im trading bikes for a but with an atomlab trailking. its a 22.8tt. last year i rode a 22.2 and got away with it. it felt a little cramped, but not bad. im 6'7". i like bigger bmx frames, but when im on a 26", i prefer smaller frames (i dont know why). should i be alright?


the trail king does feel pretty roomy. however, i gotta say i prefer my 22.5"tt MOB.

that dude phil sundbaum is about 6'6" or 6'7". seems like he rides a stock haro steel reserve. those are probably 22.2"-ish.

a while back i was thinking about roominess and how people feel that the bars/stem is too close to their knees. sooo, just out of interest, how long is your lower leg--center of kneecap to the ground when standing? i think i measured mine at 22".


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

jmmorath said:


> If that doesn't work out, I have a 23.5" top tube SE Racing DJ Flyer custom build for sale cheap. That's about as long as you can get with a 26 DJ.


are you sure that's "actual" top tube--measured center of head tube to center of seat tube? i thought that bike was more like a 22"tt. or did they have different sizes?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> the trail king does feel pretty roomy. however, i gotta say i prefer my 22.5"tt MOB.
> 
> that dude phil sundbaum is about 6'6" or 6'7". seems like he rides a stock haro steel reserve. those are probably 22.2"-ish. *correction. the short is a 22.8 and the long is 23.2
> *
> a while back i was thinking about roominess and how people feel that the bars/stem is too close to their knees. sooo, just out of interest, how long is your lower leg--center of kneecap to the ground when standing? i think i measured mine at 22".


my knee height from the ground to my knee is roughly 23.5" and the frame is a 22.8" tt (actual length). the frame i rode before was a 21.7" actual tt. so thats almost a full inch longer. that should be plenty. am i thinking right? and i can live with bashing my knees.

just curious, how tall are you?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

gbosbiker said:


> my knee height from the ground to my knee is roughly 23.5" and the frame is a 22.8" tt (actual length). the frame i rode before was a 21.7" actual tt. so thats almost a full inch longer. that should be plenty. am i thinking right? and i can live with bashing my knees.
> 
> just curious, how tall are you?


i'm 6'1". 
but re: "correction" -- the Haro Thread and Steel Reserve are 22.8 and 23.3" *Effective* top tube. https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/manual/2011HaroAdultGeometry.pdf that's very different than 'Actual' top tube measurement (which is the BMX and MTBMX style of measuring).


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> i'm 6'1".
> but re: "correction" -- the Haro Thread and Steel Reserve are 22.8 and 23.3" *Effective* top tube. that's very different than 'Actual' top tube measurement (which is the BMX and MTBMX style of measuring).


thanks for the recorrection. i never knew what the effective tt was measured to. thanks. i learned something new today. this makes me much more reassured that the bike will fit because my friend has a steel reserve in short, and im only mildly cramped. so a bike with a 22.8 actual tt will be good. thanks again man. :thumbsup:


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Seems to me like riding a 26" DJ/street bike is all about prefence. Some people like short top tubes, others want a bike that they are more stretched out on. You aren't sitting in the seat, so reaching the pedals and toptube clearance isn't an issue.

I'd say try to get a parking lot ride on different TT lengths and go from there


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

gbosbiker said:


> thanks for the recorrection. i never knew what the effective tt was measured to. thanks. i learned something new today. this makes me much more reassured that the bike will fit because my friend has a steel reserve in short, and im only mildly cramped. so a bike with a 22.8 actual tt will be good. thanks again man. :thumbsup:


you can also get a slightly longer stem if needed. i run a 55mm reach atomlab stem now. i've run 70mm before--it was ok for mtb/freeridish stuff but a little too long for DJ / park (it affects the handling bit).

Profile makes a 60mm stem though, which looks rad:
https://www.danscomp.com/370101.php It would be a 22.2 clamp diameter (bmx diameter, mtb is usually 25.4), but there are mtb bars out there that fit that.

also, because the Atomlab Trailking bottom bracket sits a little higher than most mtb's, you may want to run taller bars. typically i have seen people ride 2" or 3" rise bars on it. (regular height riders). especially if you are running a lower fork (e.g. 80mm travel). i don't know the way you like to set up your bikes, low and leaned over or a little taller stance--judging by your macneil it seems like you like a taller stance . . .therefore you may want to consider some 4" rise bmx cruiser bars. 
i'm riding the Immortis "Bucket" bars.







whereas before i had 3" bars with spacers under the stem, now i can run the stem slammed down. it's a cleaner look in my opinion. plus i like the bmx cruiser look anyway. some mtb riders hate the look of 2 or 4 piece bars on an mtb. to each his own.

*4" rise 2-piece bmx bars..........? *https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212607&page=2

















that's a Liquid Feedback cruiser next to my blackmarket. it has 8.25" rise bmx bars by the way.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> you can also get a slightly longer stem if needed. i run a 55mm reach atomlab stem now. i've run 70mm before--it was ok for mtb/freeridish stuff but a little too long for DJ / park (it affects the handling bit).
> 
> Profile makes a 60mm stem though, which looks rad:
> http://www.danscomp.com/370101.php It would be a 22.2 clamp diameter (bmx diameter, mtb is usually 25.4), but there are mtb bars out there that fit that.
> ...


im trading bikes, and the guy has agreed to let me keep my stem and pedals. the stem is a cult topload with 52mm of reach (and tons of built in rise). http://www.danscomp.com/370029.php

it has 3" rise atomlab gi bars on it so it will work with my stem and it will have a nice tall setup when im done. im going to see if i can place a spacer under the stem for that little extra height.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

double post.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

cmc4130 said:


> are you sure that's "actual" top tube--measured center of head tube to center of seat tube? i thought that bike was more like a 22"tt. or did they have different sizes?


Oops I missed this response from awhile back. It's about a 22.8" or so actual. The 23.5 is horizontal (effective) top tube. It's also the long size version. They did make a shorter one too.


----------

